# Teeworlds - Jumping the gun



## ico (Jan 26, 2010)

*A retro multiplayer shooter*

Teeworlds is a *free online multiplayer game*, available for *all major operating systems*. Battle with up to *16 players* in a variety of game modes, including *Team Deathmatch* and *Capture The Flag*. You can even *design your own maps!

*Basically, it's a 2D sidescrolling shooter. The game is very easy to host and only 5MB in size. The great thing is that it is open-source and cross-platform. 

*teeworlds.com/images/screens/screenshot0016_t.png *teeworlds.com/images/screens/screenshot0077_t.png

It isn't as easy as you might be thinking.



			
				Downloads said:
			
		

> * Downloads* - *teeworlds.com/?page=downloads
> 
> *Windows - **www.teeworlds.com/files/teeworlds-0.6.1-win32.zip
> *Mac OS X - **www.teeworlds.com/files/teeworlds-0.6.1-osx.dmg
> ...



*Server = srv.fosspowered.com*

*[Tutorial] Movements*
*
[Tutorial] Host a server - **[SERVER] Complete guide*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 26, 2010)

Myself and ico played this game for 1/2 hour just now. And I gotta tell you that the game is really awesome. If you guys can make up.. we can play all together. It won't need lot of pings either.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 26, 2010)

Since the size was pretty small so i got it. A very nice game. Never though i would enjoy a 2d game this much.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2010)

Give me a time. I'll host a server for you all.


----------



## hullap (Jan 26, 2010)

me and and ico host a server usually, named *ico666*

New players are requested to read - *www.teeworlds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=449

ico please add that to #1


----------



## Nithu (Jan 26, 2010)

hey... great game....


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice Game... but played for 5-10mins. though !! Will join u guyz laterzz


----------



## hullap (Jan 27, 2010)

@ico , just found an awesome thread on the TeeForum regarding server config,
please check, *www.teeworlds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4627


----------



## Apple Juice (Jan 28, 2010)

gud game  i wud lyk 2 do some pwning here


----------



## hullap (Feb 7, 2010)

its only fun if you have standard gametype filter disabled >_>


----------



## Apple Juice (Feb 8, 2010)

y no1 plays


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 31, 2010)

nice game


----------



## Dangerous Dave (May 8, 2010)

nice game with high FPS .. Cheares


----------



## ico (May 8, 2010)

It's a 2D game. 

Frame rate will obviously by good.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2010)

bump for this.


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2010)

ico said:


> It's a 2D game.
> 
> Frame rate will obviously by good.






ico said:


> bump for this.


nice bump. I was aloof from my PC at the thread creation time.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 25, 2010)

Played a few rounds online. Cute game. Does it support the 360 controller?


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2010)

It doesn't. The game is too fast for a gamepad, I think.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 1, 2012)

*Calling members to play "Teeworlds". Low in size but High on Fun!*

Calling all TDF members to play Teeworld on the Server hosted by LFC_Fan. The game is just around 7 MB in size, is cross platform and highly addictive.

*www.teeworlds.com/images/splashtee.png


*Download link*: Teeworlds

Server to connect after you start the game: *srv.fosspowered.com*. Copy paste doesn't work, so you will have to memorize it! 

*Timings:* Usually in evening. Goto the following IRC to meet me (Vyom) or Cyber_Rock, to communicate further.

*IRC:* freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
Enter nick captcha and connect.


*Screenshots:*
*www.teeworlds.com/images/screens/screenshot_desert.png

*www.teeworlds.com/images/screens/screenshot_grass.png


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Calling members to play "Teeworlds". Low in size but High on Fun!*

@LFC_Fan there bursts your VPS RAM


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Calling members to play "Teeworlds". Low in size but High on Fun!*

I Have played this one before. its awesome


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Calling members to play "Teeworlds". Low in size but High on Fun!*

TFS  Will download , give it a try and post feedback.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Calling members to play "Teeworlds". Low in size but High on Fun!*

Downloaded it yesterday


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Calling members to play "Teeworlds". Low in size but High on Fun!*

Oh this game is really old guys. It's based off another game called *Soldat* (hope some of you have heard of it). A fun game nevertheless.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Calling members to play "Teeworlds". Low in size but High on Fun!*

Played it before when I saw its thread(there is another one)
The game is great no doubt but I got pretty badly killed in the servers I played. Lets see when I can play with you guys


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 1, 2012)

Ya already played few days ago with LFC_Fan. Nice game


----------



## Vyom (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL... didn't know that thread was already there.
But dont blame me. This game stood the test of time!! 

Looking forward to play this after office hours with you guys!!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2012)

i was owned by LFC fan and vy0m a couple of days ago 
PS:that ninja sword is 1 hit kill


----------



## Vyom (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ You just need some practice!
Btw.. had an awesome time today on teeworld. Together with Cyber_rock we kicked some butt (of Bobatov [guess who?])... 

This game is good break from monotony of life!


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 3, 2012)

What the hell, at the time of my joining nobody plays.. when do you guys play ?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ We usually play at or after evenings. Cyber_Rock handles the fosspowered server and you can try to go to the IRC at #krow to communicate to him.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Tried to play teeworld, got viciously killed a dozen times like a sissy and then rage quit, have to practice moar.

Side note: Hammers, really? Love the ninja sword. Characters looks weird and funny.


----------



## Krow (Mar 4, 2012)

I can relate to you. Ico owned me long back when I played.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> Tried to play teeworld, got viciously killed a dozen times like a sissy and then rage quit, have to practice moar.
> 
> Side note: Hammers, really? Love the ninja sword. Characters looks weird and funny.



Same here


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2012)

Yesterday I played Teeworld again. Some Russian server. 


And guess what? I left with a score of -10


----------



## Anorion (Mar 7, 2012)

wow what a necro
downloading client


----------



## koolent (Mar 7, 2012)

Gee.... Great game...  .. Loving it


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Yesterday I played Teeworld again. Some Russian server.
> 
> 
> And guess what? I left with a score of -10


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Calling members to play "Teeworlds". Low in size but High on Fun!*

Calling all TDF members to play Teeworld on the Server hosted by me. 


*Download link*: Teeworlds (Just 7 MB)

Server to connect after you start the game: *krow.me*. 

*Timings:* Usually in evening. 
Today it's: 9 PM

Goto the following IRC to meet me (Vy0m) to communicate further.
*IRC:* freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
Enter nick captcha and connect.


----------



## pramudit (Jun 13, 2012)

i dont get any server with players... all are empty rooms... 

@Vy0m i might try connecting to your server tomorrow...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2012)

pramudit said:


> i dont get any server with players... all are empty rooms...
> 
> @Vy0m i might try connecting to your server tomorrow...



No problem. I will update the thread with timings daily. Just be there at the time mentioned!


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2012)

Tell Ankit to setup a 24x7 server.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok.. a lot of people showed up today. Thanks to all of you! 

But, the lag and high pings didn't let us play a decent match. Plus fighting with random people from all over the world with low pings is not justifiable.

So I have decided to implement a password to the server. This way our server would be exclusive to TDF.

So, 
Server: *krow.me*
Password: *teedf*

(Credit to nbaztec for this innovative password )
Next server timings: Tomorrow from 7 PM to 12 midnight. 

@ico: I will talk to him when he becomes online. Also,


----------



## 000Orga (Jun 13, 2012)

Awesome game, I'll recommend it to my friends. I hope they'll like it as much as I do.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 14, 2012)

Update:

For any query please contact me at *#vyash* and not #krow.
At this channel: *webchat.freenode.net/?channels=vyash


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2012)

*Announcement:*

Teeworld server is now open, *24 x 7* 

So, to sum it up,

Server: *krow.me*
Password: *teedf*

Contact me: **webchat.freenode.net/?channels=vyash* or **webchat.freenode.net/?channels=krow*
I am available most of the time.


----------



## pramudit (Jun 18, 2012)

Vyom said:


> *Announcement:*
> 
> Teeworld server is now open, *24 x 7*
> 
> ...



and i'll be there to pawn you....


----------



## trublu (Jul 27, 2012)

Played for 5 mins. So funny , had to stop otherwise it will too late to sleep


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2012)

*Tee Worlds match today.​*

Server- krow.me
Time- 1630 Hrs 

We will be waiting!!111!!11!


----------



## Neo (Dec 31, 2012)

Who is hosting btw, LFC_fan?


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2012)

Played fpr a while. Its fun. 
But,had great difficulty in roping and jumping!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2012)

When I reached home today by 7, krow.me was closed.
So I setup my own server, and played with allu. And beat the hell out of him, and to all the players from around the world!
Specially Jonas from Portugal, who was being smarty pants!!


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 31, 2012)

Vyom said:


> When I reached home today by 7, krow.me was closed.
> So I setup my own server, and played with allu. And beat the hell out of him, and to all the players from around the world!
> Specially Jonas from Portugal, who was being smarty pants!!



Really 
It's good a thing that Jonas isn't here


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2012)

When i logged into a server, there was a user named "Albanian girl", who did a terror-kill on others.


----------



## aaruni (Jan 2, 2013)

guys, the server at krow.me is 24X7, according to Cyber_Rock.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 2, 2013)

aaruni said:


> guys, the server at krow.me is 24X7, according to Cyber_Rock.



Hopefully its private this time and another hostile take over by outsiders dont occur.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Outsiders should be allowed yaar.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 2, 2013)

lol there was hostile take over?
was playing for a while yesterday, was fun, some griefer from my team was pulling everyone off cliffs in tdm


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok will keep a more “open“ mind now.
Will see when I can join you guys again.

@anorion will try that mode for sure. The word “griefer“ sends up a chill up my spine lol.


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2013)

I can't see "krow.me" in Teeworlds server/.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Direct connect ?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey think server is down atm


----------



## Anorion (Feb 11, 2013)

anyone playing?


----------



## aaruni (Feb 11, 2013)

nope. There were a few server crashes recently, and Cyber_Rock didn't run it up again.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2013)

Anorion said:


> anyone playing?



No want wants to play these days apparently and everyone is quite busy with exams etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2015)

Bumping a thread from the graves:

Teeworlds is now on Steam

Teeworlds on Steam


----------



## Vyom (Aug 26, 2015)

Installed it on Steam right away! Just 9 MB. 
Will try to play soon.


----------

